# Betterment Challenge (Saying Goodbye to An Old Friend)



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I've never considered not drinking, never had a reason think it. I recently watched a video by Wranglerstar and it struck a cord with me. (Saying Goodbye to An Old Friend)

Weekdays I have a drink, weekends two or so a night. A male my size and fitness level, this shouldn't be problem physically, mentally, socially, or with the family. Indeed, this has been the case for me.

None the less, I concluded saying goodbye for a reasonable time period is the only way to test this. If I wasn't willing to (regardless of how little I may drink or other excuses), the booze obviously has the control.

This Memorial Day, I decided start the next day. Day 1 and 2 it was an afterthought. As I reflect on this coming weekend, a slight sense of anxiousness surprised me. This feeling subsides by reminding myself there's no ambiguity in this challenge, drinks are not on the table.

I challenge anyone else to try this; not just for alcohol, but other habits, unhealthy foods, intoxicants, etc and share your experience. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great challenge and idea.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Go for it! I love single malt, but it's gotten expensive and I'm too cheap to buy a bottle more than once a year. I've considered giving up cigars for similar frugality. So I've been cutting back lately. I'll probably stop completely for a few years when I begin restoring my old Mustangs.

My major vices are sweets, pasta, and lack of exercise. Basically, just not caring about myself. About a year ago I gave up carbs and sugar and drastically increased my yard work as exercise. (That's how I ended up at TLF, by the way.)

Giving up my morning Little Debbie _Honey Bun_ or _Oatmeal Creme PIe_ with black coffee was really hard. For decades, that sugar/caffein buzz was the highlight of my day. But after a fews months, I slowly transitioned to only eating meat/fish and lots of greens (collards, turnip greens, green beans, brocolli, etc.). In other words, the "keto" diet pretty much. I don't count calories or freak out if I get a little carbs or sugar. It's almost impossible to avoid sugar in Westen Culture without being a dietary zealot. Regardless, I feel tons better. I lost 10" off my waist and about 40 lbs overall in 12 months. Yard work is now relatively easy and my golf game is much, much better. At my age, I call that a big win.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

1 week, nothing missed. Weekend was easy because I love a challenge/competition to myself. The Blues game last night felt great not feeling like I needed a beer to watch hockey.

I've noticed I'm generally a pretty thirsty dude. I drink water during the day, evenings I like to have cans of zero calorie sparkling water in the fridge, sometimes putting a squirt of MiO Energy in it for a boost of flavor-flav.

Calories and money saved, plus the challenge aspect; may as well go 2 weeks.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

_"I quit smoking. It was the worst 15 minutes of my life."_


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I stop drinking beer all winter. And cigars if it's too cold to stand at the edge of the garage.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

My vice is staying up too late. I'm working on it.


----------

